# NEW LABEL



## rgecaprock (Jun 11, 2005)

I got the blackberries from my friend Debbie Baker


----------



## rgecaprock (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh....



I corrected vintner.


----------



## Hippie (Jun 11, 2005)

I can't find a thang wrong with it!


----------



## MedPretzel (Jul 3, 2005)

Well, I'm playing around with some labels, which aren't finished yet, but I thought I'd tack it onto this thread. Hope it was okay!


















And the next one:














So, what's the verdict? Should I throw both of them out and start over, or does one or the other have a little potential?


----------



## Hippie (Jul 3, 2005)

Ok, you win!


Next contest George......


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jul 3, 2005)

I like the top one the best.


----------



## rgecaprock (Jul 4, 2005)

The first one....and move the description to it....it looks really great!


Ramona


----------



## PolishWineP (Jul 4, 2005)

I too vote for the top one! I also like the second one, but the first one is so good in so many ways! Bravo!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jul 4, 2005)

I want to see the REAL labels, after they come out of the printer,
heres my blueberry wine labels I am printing them now, they look better
in real life, but I was printing the first sheet and I noticed I had
spelled blueberry wrong...lol (must be the wine)


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jul 4, 2005)

CRAP, I'm almost done and there is no date!!!...darn wine


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jul 4, 2005)

Here's my 2 1/2" round green apple wine labels, they look better in real life.


----------



## MedPretzel (Jul 4, 2005)

Looks nice the way it is. 7% is awfully low, though. Is it a fast-drinking wine?


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jul 4, 2005)

it's a 4 week kit wine, same as a Island Mist kit. kinda like a wine cooler


----------



## PolishWineP (Jul 5, 2005)

Stinkie,


Your label looks like Eve offering up that apple! What's in that wine?


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jul 5, 2005)

That picture says to me "you really want to taste this wine".....lol


----------



## Sideways (Jul 10, 2005)

Wow!



Cool labels...



Here's Jack Rabbit's first label attempt...


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jul 10, 2005)

Nice label matrix man..lol..you do know your way around a computer!!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jul 10, 2005)

Hey Sideways, I'm not a bad guy, just been making wine since February
and have a lot of cloudy wine to drink up and am on overtime
tonight!!!..lol


----------



## MedPretzel (Jul 20, 2005)

haha, I like the vinters!





Alan, Gary, Steve and Larry... LAGS? GALS' Wine!!!!





I really like the label, by the way!!! Beautiful! Reminds me of "Watership Down"*Edited by: MedPretzel *


----------



## Sideways (Jul 20, 2005)

Med -



Ahh... very clever ... My guess is it will end up GAL's Wine...







Thanks!


----------



## Waldo (Aug 8, 2005)

A great bunch of labels folks.....I am really loving this..getting some great ideas, tips n tricks. Here is the label I have prepared for my Blackberry wine. Just hoping I get to put them to use.


----------



## Hippie (Aug 8, 2005)

This is my favorite, Waldo. Did you make up Fruticosus? LMAO


----------



## Underboss (Aug 9, 2005)

I stated making wine about 2 months ago so I still have some work to do on my labels but here is one of them. The wife thinks itstoo simple but I think it says what it is with out over doing it.





*Edited by: Underboss *


----------



## Underboss (Aug 9, 2005)

This one looks better printed for some reason. It is a VR kit so to help me rember what kit it was I just called it a reserve.





*Edited by: Underboss *


----------



## Underboss (Aug 9, 2005)

This one was a WE Selection Original so I called it a Grand Selection.











*Edited by: Underboss *


----------



## Waldo (Aug 9, 2005)

Great labels Underboss


----------



## Underboss (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks Walter,


I want to start making labels with my own photos but I'm still trying to learn the software. I like your labels because they are bright. I need to add more color to mine.


----------



## MedPretzel (Aug 11, 2005)

I love the Pinot Noir one! Very sophisticated!


----------

